# Mealworms and Superworms from Petco



## rainydaze

I went to petco today to buy a filter. It was double the price of their online site so i'll just order it. On the way out I picked up a thing of mealworms and a thing of "superworms". I wasn't really sure what mealworms were. I went fishing with a guy from work once and he had really big maggots. They were kinda gross but I didn't mind fishing with them. I thought that was a mealworm. When I got home and looked at these I got all creeped out. I think the "superworms" are just really really big mealworms. Not sure but maybe the worst thing i've ever encountered. I get the chills just typing about them. They are like 2 inches long, white, with little legs and squiggle around, quick too. I can stand bugs, I love spiders, snakes etc. Even maggots are only kinda gross to me. These are the worst ever.

As a bonus I threw one of each in the tank and the p's have no interest in them. Now I have gross things in my house that the fish won't even touch. I've fed them alot of strange things by the way. They ate peas before as well as an array of other things. If my p's won't eat these things they must be gross.


----------



## cooldudectd

My piranhas love superworms. I usually buy a dozen about once a month as a treat. Nutritionally, they're not that great--a bit fatty, but my piranhas can't resist the squiggling they do when I throw them in the water.

BTW-The superworms that I buy aren't white, they're more of a dark tan. Are you sure they're superworms---They're not supposed to be white.


----------



## taylorhedrich

rainydaze said:


> *I went to petco today to buy a filter. It was double the price of their online site so i'll just order it.* On the way out I picked up a thing of mealworms and a thing of "superworms". I wasn't really sure what mealworms were. I went fishing with a guy from work once and he had really big maggots. They were kinda gross but I didn't mind fishing with them. I thought that was a mealworm. When I got home and looked at these I got all creeped out. I think the "superworms" are just really really big mealworms. Not sure but maybe the worst thing i've ever encountered. I get the chills just typing about them. They are like 2 inches long, white, with little legs and squiggle around, quick too. I can stand bugs, I love spiders, snakes etc. Even maggots are only kinda gross to me. These are the worst ever.
> 
> As a bonus I threw one of each in the tank and the p's have no interest in them. Now I have gross things in my house that the fish won't even touch. I've fed them alot of strange things by the way. They ate peas before as well as an array of other things. If my p's won't eat these things they must be gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]957947[/snapback]​


Darn......
I'm afraid that PetsMart will be the same way. On their website they want $104 for a Filstar XP3 Canister Filter. I'm afraid that when I go to the store in Saginaw, Michigan on Monday, they are going to charge more for it. I really really hope not, because I can't order online. I don't have a credit card, but who knows, maybe I could order it with a personal check. I guess I'll just have to wait until Monday and see if the price is a lot higher than on their website. Sorry for the change in subject, I'm just concerned.








~Taylor~


----------



## hyphen

i giggled when reading this. it's a good thing my fish aren't picky


----------



## piranhasrule

are mealworms and superwoms anygood for your fish? i heard that their tough body makes them hard to digest


----------



## cooldudectd

I've never had a problem with digestion, but the fat content is a bit high as far as nutrition goes.


----------



## the grinch

Your piranha wont have any problem digesting the meal worms. And as far as i know they are pretty good for your p's. Think about all the stuff a piranha would eat in the wild. Not too sensative of a fish.


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: dam i keep those in my house at all times to feed my reptiles


----------



## rainydaze

cooldude: yeah i guess they are tan not white. still gross though.
The fish still have no interest in them at all. There is nothing they won't eat, until now..

taylor: im willing to bet the price wil be higher in the store. good luck though. I hope not but just a warning.


----------



## sadboy

Funny little story.... Cant believe those worms gross you out.


----------



## john1634

hi i recently had a problem with feeding by rpb's . I have 5 2-3 incher. they wouldn't eat anything but feeder goldfish i stopped feeding them goldfish when i found out how bad they were for them. i tried beef heart, and shelled shrimp.they didn't eat it. I just recently started feeding them meal worms and they can't get enough of them. then i started giving them super mealworms they seemed not to be interested in them but if one starts to eat one then the others with go after them. i also started giving them nightcrawlers rinse the dirt off of them then just drop them in the tank maybe 2 minutes later they all go after the worm.


----------



## hyphen

mealworms and superworms are very healthy. their shells provide a good source of calcium and the flesh has other good stuff in it. the worms are not really worms but are larvae. baby fish don't feed on larvae because it's bad for them


----------

